# Pc geht aus - kernel segfault?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

wieder mal was neues... Kennt das jemand?

Mein Rechner geht plötzlich aus nach etwa 1,5 - 2 Stunden Laufzeit. Erst habe ich eine Überhitzung vermutet und einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter eingebaut. Aber der Rechner ist wieder ausgegangen, ohne das sich das Gehäuse so warm angefühlt hat wie vorher ohne den zusätzlichen Propeller. Also schließe ich eine Überhitzung erstmal aus. Außerdem läuft der PC mit Windows XP ohne diesen Absturz stundenlang. Bevor das jemand vorschlägt: Zurück zu Windows kommt nicht in Frage   :Wink: 

Im Kernel.log habe ich folgenden Eintrag vom gestrigen Absturz gefunden:

```
Dec 17 13:39:31 [gconfd (uhai-5365)] Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults« wurde an der Position 2 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufgelöst

Dec 17 13:40:01 [cron] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Dec 17 14:00:02 [cron] (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec 17 14:03:32 [kernel] typesconfig[15549]: segfault at 0 ip 08048b54 sp bf97cd50 error 6 in   typesconfig[8048000+2000]    <---

Dec 17 14:10:01 [cron] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

```

Kann das die Ursache sein? Was kann man da tun?

uhai

----------

## SkaaliaN

Gibt der Rechner denn ein Piepen von sich? Wenn ja, das Piepen mal merken und den Code nachlesen. Dann kannste evtl. auch das Problem zurückverfolgen.

----------

## uhai

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Leider "erlischt" meine Kiste geräuschlos - jeder 007 wäre stolz auf diesen leisen Tod...   :Wink: 

Die Fehlermeldung mit dem APIC scheint eher harmlos wie mir scheint. Google zumindest hat bisher nichts dramatisches angebracht...

Andere Fehler konnte ich in den logs bisher nicht finden.

uhai

----------

## SkaaliaN

was nutzt du für einen kernel ? welches board? pcikarten!? .config bitte mal posten. Haste das erst nach einem kernel Neubau!? Oder seit wann hast du das?

PS: Bei einer Überhitzung sollte -sofern nicht im Bios deaktiviert und der Speaker angeschlossen ist- das Piepen kommen.

----------

## uhai

2.6.26-gentoo-r3 - Gerade habe ich meine alte Signatur geändert...

R4 liegt bereits hier, aber eigentlich wollte ich warten, bis der aktuelle läuft..

uhai

----------

## uhai

Eben bin ich wieder rausgeflogen. Die Logs sind ohne Befund. Das Gehäuse ist nichtmal handwarm.

Das war der letzte Log-Eintrag vor dem Absturz:

```
Dec 18 11:38:14 [portage] x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.8.2: setup: Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory._Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources._If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that_it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.__ERROR: x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.8.2 failed._Call stack:_                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup_  linuxwacom-0.8.2.ebuild, line   58:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup_         linux-mod.eclass, line  579:  Called require_configured_kernel_        linux-info.eclass, line  192:  Called die_The specific snippet of code:_  __die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"_ The die message:_  Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux__If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant._A complete build log is located at '/home/uhai/Fotos/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.8.2/temp/build.log'._The ebuild environment file is located at '/home/uhai/Fotos/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.8.2/temp/die.env'.__

Dec 18 11:38:14 [portage] x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.8.2: setup: Determining the location of the kernel source code_Found kernel source directory:_    /usr/src/linux_Found sources for kernel version:_    _  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid._         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing._         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.__2._  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid._         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing._         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.__6._  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid._         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing._         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.__26_  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid._         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing._         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.__-gentoo-r4_
```

Versucht habe ich ein "emerge -pvt linuxwacom".

Eventuell hat mein Kernel ein Problem? Oder liegt das am package? Den Kernel habe ich jetzt mal neu kompiliert und ersetzt.

uhai

<edit>Der Symlink war schon auf linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 gerichtet. Eventuell hat Portage das nicht vertragen und beim emerge das System "abgeschalten"? Jetzt habe ich den Symlink korrigiert und linuxwacom ohne Probleme installiert. >/edit>

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Eben bin ich wieder rausgeflogen. Die Logs sind ohne Befund. Das Gehäuse ist nichtmal handwarm.
> 
> Das war der letzte Log-Eintrag vor dem Absturz:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Am besten nimmst du den r4 kernel, achtest auf einen korrekten Symlink und konfigurierst und compilierst den neu. Dann sollte die Kiste eigentlich auch wieder vernünftig laufen. Achte zudem mal auf die Auslastung der Kiste und auch auf die Temperatur bei Belastung (wobei ich nicht denke das es daran liegen wird)...Es wird wohl nur ein kernel-Problem gewesen sein...wie man auch an deinem Post sehen konnte.

----------

## uhai

Das will ich machen, aber der Abstand zwischen den Abstürzen ist so kurz, das der make && make modules_install nicht durchläuft.   :Confused: 

Ich habe es auch schon an der Konsole probiert, das ändert leider nichts.

Der Prozessor erreicht nur 40° C laut Bios bzw. Systemmonitor.  Außerdem müßte Windows dann das gleiche Problem haben.

Die Systemauslastung beim emerge dürfte die Kiste eigentlich auch nicht umwerfen, bisher hat das alles geklappt.

Den Symlink habe ich bereits korrigiert. Fehler tritt dennoch auf.

uhai

----------

## uhai

So, 2.6.26-r4 ist installiert. Leider tritt der Fehler immer noch auf.

Es dauert etwa 90 Minuten. Der Rechner schaltet ohne erkennbare Vorwarnung wie verzögerte Reaktionen, einfrieren der Maus etc. plötzlich aus. Für einen Neustart muß der Netzschalter an der Gehäuserückseite aus- und wieder eingeschaltet werden. Der schalter an der Frontseite muß danach mehrfach gedrückt werden. Dann startet der Rechner aber ohne besondere Vorkommnisse.

Das sieht für mich nach einem thermischen Problem aus. Allerdings wird die CPU-Temperatur beim Neustart im Bios nur mit 40°C angezeigt und Windows XP lief gestern abend ca. 4-5 Stunden problemlos durch. Das spricht doch gegen eine Überhitzung, oder?

Kann das Netzteil einen Schlag abhaben? Oder das Board? Aber dann müßten die Fehler doch unter Windows auch auftreten oder?   :Confused: 

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Vielleicht arbeitet dein CPU-Lüfter nicht mehr richtig?

Ich hatte das letzt bei einem Rechner wo etwas mit dem Kühler nicht stimmte.. die Temperatur von dem Gehäuse war dabei auch nicht wirklich auffällig.

Ein wechsel des Kühlers behob den Fehler. Entweder saß der Kühler nicht richtig drauf oder die Kühlsalbe hat nach Jahren nicht mehr die richtige Wirkung gezeigt.

Das bei Windows der Fehler nicht auftritt liegt vielleicht daran das  du unter Windows nicht die Auslastung erreichst, die du mit Gentoo und dem Compilieren deiner CPU zumutest? Zum Thema 40 Grad Mainboard: Das klingt gut.. aber er misst ja auch nur an einem Punkt.

 *Quote:*   

>  Der Rechner schaltet ohne erkennbare Vorwarnung wie verzögerte Reaktionen, einfrieren der Maus etc. plötzlich aus. Für einen Neustart muß der Netzschalter an der Gehäuserückseite aus- und wieder eingeschaltet werden. Der schalter an der Frontseite muß danach mehrfach gedrückt werden. Dann startet der Rechner aber ohne besondere Vorkommnisse.
> 
> 

 

Genau das hatte ich auch.

----------

## 69719

Tip: Memtest

----------

## uhai

Beim Power On Self Test läuft der immer durch. Gibt es da ein spezielles Tool für Linux?

Warum passiert unter Windows dabei nichts?

Warum tritt der Fehler nach ca. 90 Minuten auf und nach einem Reboot dann in immer kürzeren Abständen?

uhai

----------

## musv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Gibt es da ein spezielles Tool für Linux?

 

 *escor wrote:*   

> Tip: Memtest

 

Außerdem würde ich noch zusätzlich zu mprime raten.

```
[I] sci-mathematics/gimps

     Available versions:  24.14 24.14-r1 (~)25.6 (~)25.7

     Installed versions:  25.7(23:27:57 17.12.2008)

     Homepage:            http://mersenne.org/

     Description:         GIMPS - The Great Internet Mersenne Prime Search
```

Wenn der memtest86+ nichts finden sollte, dann mprime installieren und mit

```
/opt/gimps/mprime -t
```

den Torture-Test ruhig mal einen Tag lang laufen lassen. Falls das Ding abbricht, liegt irgendwo ein Hardware-Defekt vor. 

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Warum passiert unter Windows dabei nichts?

 

Klingt jetzt vielleicht bissel dämlich, aber Windows ist scheinbar fehlertoleranter programmiert. 

These: Da die Leute von M$ sowieso damit rechnen müssen, dass Windows einer gewissen Instabilität unterliegt, wurde Windows so programmiert, dass es Hardwaredefekte bis zu einem bestimmten Grad ignorieren kann. 

Beweisführung: Mein Ex-WG-Mitbewohner hatte mal seinen Rechner etwas arg übertaktet. Windows XP meckerte überhaupt nicht. Linux hingegen brachte diverse Fehlermeldungen. Und mprime brach auch nach einiger Zeit ab. 

Anderer Tipp: Probier mal irgendeine LiveCD - am besten eine, die nicht auf Gentoo basiert. Und dann teste da mal ein paar Stunden. Wenn der Fehler immer noch auftritt, liegt's an Deiner Konfiguration.

----------

## uhai

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anderer Tipp: Probier mal irgendeine LiveCD - am besten eine, die nicht auf Gentoo basiert. Und dann teste da mal ein paar Stunden. Wenn der Fehler immer noch auftritt, liegt's an Deiner Konfiguration.

 

Meintest Du nicht an der Hardware? Die Konfiguration dann ja von der Liv-CD. Vielen Dank auch für die schnelle Hilfe.

Memtest86 habe ich bereits laufen - bisher 16% ohne Fehler...

Kann ich auch Fehler auf dem Motherboard oder am Netzteil finden?

uhai

----------

## 69719

Du kannst auch mal cpuburn Probieren. Wenn es dabei unter 90 Minuten kommt, dann würde ich den gleichen Test mal mit geöffnetem Gehäuse und Luftzufuhr via Ventialator o.ä. probieren. Wenn es dann länger dauert tippe ich auch auf die Wärmebelastung. Ansonsten könnte man mal eine andere CPU von Kumpel testen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Normal wird allerdings der PC Pieptöne abgeben (wenn es im Bios aktiviert und der Speaker angeschlossen ist), falls es eine Überhitzung der CPU ist. Zudem ist im Bios eingestellt wie die Kiste reagieren soll. Ebenfalls ist dort das signalisieren eines zu langsamen Lüfters einstellbar und, je nach Bios, auch die Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters. Guck da auch mal bitte nach. Das es bei Gentoo zu Systemabstürzen kommen kann, liegt wohl eher an der Beanspruchung der CPU bei Volllast. Diese hast du i.d.R. ja auch beim compilieren, welches du unter Windows ja nicht machst. Versuch mal unter Windows die CPU zu belasten und guck mal ob dir dann das gleiche passiert.

----------

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

meine Kiste lief jetzt die ganze Nacht mit memtest86 ohne Fehler oder Absturz. Dann Reboot und 2.6.26-r4 geladen, mprime -t gestartet und seid 3:51 Stunden kein Absturz...

Nebenbei lasse ich openoffice übersetzen, auch da ohne Probleme.

Jetzt bin ich ratlos. Hat das Ding jetzt ein Problem oder nicht? Mehr Prozessorlast als momentan habe ich eigentlich kaum.

(CPU bei 100%, Temp_CPU 55°C).

Was tun?

uhai

----------

## SkaaliaN

haste zwischenzeitlich sonst updates laufen lassen? wenn ja, welche genau? Was hast du eigentlich für ein NEtzteil verbaut?

----------

## monophase

Hallo,

ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem wie du. Die Kiste schaltete sich plötzlich und ohne Voranmeldung aus. Allerdings war es bei bei mir genau umgedreht, das passierte immer unter Windows aber nie unter Linux. Ich hatte damals die komplette Hardware durchgecheckt, neues Netzteil gekauft (extra ein hochwertiges Seasonic) usw. Hat nur absolut nix gebracht und das Problem bestand weiterhin. Nach monatelanger Recherche und einigen Tipps bin ich dann letzendlich auf den IDE-Controller gekommen, da mir auch aufgefallen war, dass bei jedem Ausschalten vorher Festplattenaktivität war. Ich habe dann mal die IDE-Platte abgeklemmt und bin auf SATA übergegangen (hatte ich zum Glück auch noch aufm Board) und seitdem gab es kein Ausschalten mehr. Bei mir war es also irgendwas am IDE-Controller. Die Frage ist nur, ob es an den Treibern lag (verschiedene ausprobiert) oder ob die Hardware ne Macke hatte.

Ich würde die Probleme bei dir auch irgendwo am Mainboard vermuten, wenn die restliche Hardware als ok eingestuft werden kann.

----------

## 69719

 *monophase wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem wie du. Die Kiste schaltete sich plötzlich und ohne Voranmeldung aus. Allerdings war es bei bei mir genau umgedreht, das passierte immer unter Windows aber nie unter Linux. Ich hatte damals die komplette Hardware durchgecheckt, neues Netzteil gekauft (extra ein hochwertiges Seasonic) usw. Hat nur absolut nix gebracht und das Problem bestand weiterhin. Nach monatelanger Recherche und einigen Tipps bin ich dann letzendlich auf den IDE-Controller gekommen, da mir auch aufgefallen war, dass bei jedem Ausschalten vorher Festplattenaktivität war. Ich habe dann mal die IDE-Platte abgeklemmt und bin auf SATA übergegangen (hatte ich zum Glück auch noch aufm Board) und seitdem gab es kein Ausschalten mehr. Bei mir war es also irgendwas am IDE-Controller. Die Frage ist nur, ob es an den Treibern lag (verschiedene ausprobiert) oder ob die Hardware ne Macke hatte.
> 
> Ich würde die Probleme bei dir auch irgendwo am Mainboard vermuten, wenn die restliche Hardware als ok eingestuft werden kann.

 

Eventuell könnte das durch ein Fehler im BIOS hervorgerufen werden und ein update könnte helfen.

----------

## uhai

Nur das Kernel-Update auf 2.6.26.-r4. Alles andere ist ja durch Absturz abgebrochen worden. Openoffice war teil von emerge -puDNt world. Mit emerge --resume habe ich das wieder aufgenommen, seither läuft es.

Das Netzteil ist ein 350 W -Gerät. Ursprünglich war es einSiemens-Fjiutsu im  ATX-Gehäuse. Nachdem CPU, Mainboard und Netzteil gehimmelt waren, habe ich die Kiste abgestaubt und neu ausgerüstet mit einem Athlon duron 1200 MHz (?), Elitegroup Board 741GX-M und Nvidia Geforce 5200 mit einem GB Ram. So lief das Biest jetzt seit ca. 3 oder 4 Jahren problemlos.

uhai

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wenn die Kiste nochmal ausgehen sollte.. kannst du dann mal nachsehen ob die Lampe (manche board haben ja so eine kleine lampe onboard) leutet? Wenn nicht, kannste davon ausgehen das was mit der Stromzufuhr nicht funktioniert.

Das nur mal so als zusätzlicher Tip.

Läuft die Kiste denn mittlerweile "durchgehend"?

----------

## uhai

```
DeskTux uhai # uptime

 14:41:32 up  3:58,  1 user,  load average: 9.17, 8.83, 9.19

```

ohne Unterbrechung!   :Very Happy: 

Ich mußte nur mal rebooten, weil meine Frau Windows benötigte.

Meinst Du die Power-LED am Board? Eine Case-Innenbeleuchtung hat nur mein Kühlschrank, der kann aber nicht ins Internet.   :Wink: 

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Solange das Problem nicht wieder auftritt, werde ich auch nichts analysieren oder ändern können.

uhai

----------

## firefly

was metal1ty meint ist folgendes:

Manche Mainboards haben eine LED, welche leuchtet, wenn das Netzteil angeschlossen ist, aber der Rechner nicht läuft. Über diese LED wird angezeigt, das sich Spannung auf dem Mainboard befindet, sprich das Netzteil nicht vom Netz getrennt ist.

----------

## uhai

Ahh, vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Mein Board ist wohl so alt (oder so billig) dass es die LED dort nicht gibt. 

Aber falls eine Neuanschaffung gibt werde ich darauf schauen.

```
DeskTux uhai # uptime

 17:56:23 up  7:13,  1 user,  load average: 2.56, 2.73, 2.97

```

Der Fehler scheint behoben....

uhai

----------

## monophase

 *escor wrote:*   

> Eventuell könnte das durch ein Fehler im BIOS hervorgerufen werden und ein update könnte helfen.

 

Die Vermutung hatte ich auch und BIOS ist aktuell.

----------

## uhai

Korrektur: Der Fehler ist nur seltener geworden. Gestern Abend am er einmal wieder, nach Neustart aber nicht mehr....

Ich hatte dabei mit emerge --resume das Übersetzen von Openoffice 3.0 neu gestartet, obwahl das eigentlich schon beendet war. (?) Openoffice läuft jedenfalls...

Eventuell portage oder gcc? Leiderkomme ich momentan nicht an meinen Pc heran, so dass ich genauere Angaben nachreichen muß.

uhai

----------

## furanku

Das ist ja nun wirklich sehr mysteriös. Ich denke als erstes solltest Du mal prüfen ob der Fehler unter Windows tatsächlich nicht auftritt, also auch unter Windows mal einen längeren Belastungstest (mindestens doppelt so lange wie die längste Zeit ohne Fehler unter Linux)  machen, oder vielleicht auch mal ein Knoppix oder eine andere Live CD nutzen um einen Fehler in Deiner Konfiguration sicher auszuschließen. Ein Fehler der nur unter einer speziellen Version lediglich eines Betriebssytems auftritt, schreit geradezu nach einem Software Problem.

Andererseits deutet ein plötzliches Abschalten des Rechners, ohne jegliche Warnung oder Fehlermeldung doch eher auf Hardwareprobleme hin. Nutzen Linux und Windows denn unterschiedliche Hardware (auf unterschiedlichen Platten installiert, oder Treiber im Linux für Geräte, die Du unter Windows nicht nutzt, installiert, oder unterschiedliches Nutzerverhalten: 3D Games unter dem einen und dem anderen nicht?)

So ein ominöser Fehler kann einem den letzten Nerv rauben und ein unzuverlässiger Rechner ist meist schlimmer als ein wenigstens ordentlich kaputter Rechner, weil man dann nämlich anfängt dem Rechner nicht mehr zu trauen. Von daher kommen wir, glaube ich nicht weiter, wenn wir nicht den mühseligen Weg gehen den Fehler systematisch zu suchen, und da ist der Schritt ob es denn nun Soft- oder Hardware ist nun mal der Erste, sonst probiert man sich zu Tode ohne den Fehler zu finden.

----------

## ruth

Hallo zusammen,

Tja, wie es so geht:

Ich habe/hatte die Tage das gleiche Problem:

Ein Rechner, der sich unter Linux sporadisch, unter Windows nicht selbst ausgeschalten hatte.

Bei mir wars im Endeffekt dann folgendes:

Unter Windows habe ich kontinuierlich weniger Systemlast als unter Linux, auch beansprucht wohl Windows die Hardware weniger als Linux(???)

Die Erleuchtung kam mir, als einmal unter Linux meine 2 Festplatten im Dauerbetrieb liefen, der DVD Brenner arbeitete, gleichzeitig eine grosse Datei vom DVD Laufwerk kopiert wurde, der Kompiler lief und im Fenster hab ich eine DVD geguggt...

Erstmalig ein Geräusch...  :Wink: 

Führte das erst auf eine meiner Festplatten zurück(grusel), war aber dann definitiv das Netzteil.

Das Ding ist wohl nicht mehr in der Lage gewesen, Leistungsspitzen abzufangen, bzw. die benötigte Leistung für ein voll ausgelastetes System bereitzustellen (Spannungseinbruch -> Booom)

Nunja, das würde im Umkehrschluss durchaus auch den fehlerfreien Memtest erklären, schliesslich zieht da die Peripherie ja keinen Strom.

Genauso das Verhalten unter Windows(zumindest bei mir)

DAS da:

```

...meine 2 Festplatten im Dauerbetrieb liefen, der DVD Brenner arbeitete, gleichzeitig eine grosse Datei vom DVD Laufwerk kopiert wurde, der Kompiler lief und im Fenster hab ich eine DVD geguggt...

```

kann ich unter Windows niemals gleichzeitig machen...  :Wink: 

Für den ersten Test habe ich dann meinen DVD Brenner, den Gehäuselüfter und eine Festplatte abgesteckt.

Die Geräusche waren weg, die Abstürze ebenfalls.

Nach Austausch des Netzteils läufts jetzt wieder rund.

HTH und viel Glück bei der Suche

ruth

----------

## Terrere

Hi

Guck auch mal die Kondensatoren auf der Hauptplatine an. So Zylinder auf 

2 "Beinchen" stehend, oben mit einem Metallplättchen. Ist das Plättchen

gewölbt, oder quillt gar Gammel raus, heisst es MB wechseln.

Hab hier selber so ein Kandidat, da ich aber nix wegwerfe, solange es nicht "richtig" 

kaputt ist, hab ich den Rechner einfach untertaktet, und lauft jetzt bald seit 2 Jahren Sorglos.

Naja, Sorglos; es könnte anfangen zu brennen, also besser Neukauf.   :Smile: 

bye

----------

## Max Steel

Oder die Transistoren wechseln  :Wink:  gibts in jedem guten Elektro-Fachhandel Säckeweiße.

Am besten direkt beim Elektro-Fachhandel das Board reparieren lassen, das ist nämlich nie so ganz ohne.

(Auch möglich ist es, bei meinem Vater abzugeben, Mein Vater macht sowas zumeist Fehlerfrei, und funktionieren tuts danach auch meist wieder  :Wink: 

Kostet halt, wie es so ist ein klein wenig bares in die Schwarzgeldsau.)

----------

## uhai

@ furanku & ruth:

Test hat sich wohl erledigt, der Kasten ist heute mit einem traurigen Brummen, dass immer wieder aussetzt gestartet. Deutlich war der an- und abschwellende Luftzug vom Netzteillüfter zu spüren. Das ist dann wohl Kandidat No. 1. Da werde ich mal austauschen...

@Terrere & Maax Steel:

Soweit geht meine Liebe zu historischer Technik dann auch nicht - es sei denn es handelt sich um Fachwerkhäuser....    :Wink: 

Dann hätte ich ein neues Board mit einem DualCore besorgt. Oder etwas ähnliches. Danke aber für die netten Angebote und Tips.

uhai

----------

## uhai

Netzteil getauscht, Grafikkarte auch, die wollte mit dem neuen Netzteil nicht mehr... 

Jedenfalls läuft jetzt alles wieder    :Very Happy: 

----------

